
Stop Screwing Around and Focus, Will Ya? - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/5/3/stop-screwing-around-and-focus-will-ya/10145/view.aspx
======
lkozma
From the title I sincerely thought that the article will talk about the
relation between entrepreneurship and promiscuity.

